# Best memory test program



## srfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

What is considered the best memory test program.

I occasionaly get memory error messages with XP pro and want to run a test.

Thank you!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

www.memtest.org


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Both of these are good, I keep them both around on a floppy and a bootable CD.

Microsoft Memory Diagnostic

MEMtest86


----------

